# Digital Murals



## Nathan

I had the privilege of seeing a master (ProWallGuy) at work hanging a huge Digital Mural in a Casino a while back. SEE IMAGE HERE  

I was wondering how many other people here are involved in this type of work. The complexity of hanging the sheets and getting them printed off in the first place is an amazing task.


----------



## Workaholic

I have never done it. Have seen it done, looks like something that you would want lots of practice before going it alone.


----------



## ProWallGuy

They build character and strong neck muscles. :laughing:


----------



## ProWallGuy

But lets not forget the el-cheapo $69 internet bought mural. Probably harder to hang than any other mural. They truly suck.


----------



## ProWallGuy

My favorite$ are the half-day commercial job$.


----------



## Workaholic

You must have been doing murals for awhile now. Just out of curiousity what is the payscale like for the half day commercial gig?


----------



## phinishes

we've done one of the cheapo murals. We didn't have any problems, thanks to some advice from the folks at the NGPP.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Workaholic said:


> You must have been doing murals for awhile now. Just out of curiousity what is the payscale like for the half day commercial gig?


Depends on the job. Usually between $400-$800.


----------



## ProWallGuy

phinishes said:


> we've done one of the cheapo murals. We didn't have any problems, thanks to some advice from the folks at the NGPP.


Did you use Phil and Cliff's South Jersey method?


----------



## jensenpainting

I've done a lot of murals including digital, painted canvas, $69 internet specials and even mall-walls( the printed vinyl graffics used in the malls). But have gotten away from this kind of work in the last couple of years.


----------



## Nathan

ProWallGuy said:


> They build character and strong neck muscles. :laughing:


I was there for this one. It was truly awesome to watch. :thumbsup:

Just watching BTW... I don't have the talent to hang something like that.:no:


----------



## phinishes

ProWallGuy said:


> Did you use Phil and Cliff's South Jersey method?


I think that was the one, If i remember correctly we pasted the wall, misted the back of the mural on a table, then applyed it to the wall. Does that sound right? (it been a few years now)


----------



## Leader

Hi I would like to know wheredo you get such great murals my regular supplier has no clue.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Leader said:


> Hi I would like to know wheredo you get such great murals my regular supplier has no clue.


Most of these pictured here are custom made.


----------



## Leader

but who do I contact if I wanted one,


----------



## Leader

ProWallGuy what is your favorite adhesive, I also have a problem w/c, it is carpet like real thick with weave cloth, what is a trick to cut it without fibers splitting and get a nice close seam between pieces


----------



## ProWallGuy

Leader said:


> but who do I contact if I wanted one,


Any company that prints digital wallcovering.


----------



## ProWallGuy

Leader said:


> ProWallGuy what is your favorite adhesive, I also have a problem w/c, it is carpet like real thick with weave cloth, what is a trick to cut it without fibers splitting and get a nice close seam between pieces


My choice of adhesive depends on the wallcovering.

Is the paper you have a grasscloth? Or is it thicker/heavier than that? Do you know the manufacturer or name of product?


----------



## Leader

We got it from a designer. the company went out of business no info on adhesives. It really looks and feels like a carpet just not so heavy. It is not a crasscloth it is like woven fibers. I think Roman Heavy Duty Clear will do. But do you now any tricks on cutting????


----------



## Leader

I am working with w/c for a past 10 years just not everday. But never seen anything like taht and worse it is going on a ceiling.(10 x 6) koffer.


----------



## ProWallGuy

For a ceiling, I'd probably roll a coat of clay on the ceiling, let it dry. Then paste the material with a thin coat of clay. But really don't know, I'd have to see the material to be specific.

Some have used a certain blade that cuts in the groove of the weave. But I have no idea where to get it or what its called.


----------



## Leader

Thanks for all your help. I know, it is hard to give a good advice without seeing a material. I will let you know how it went - with some pictures.


----------



## analog414

Great pictures! I have installed those cheap panel murals before and they can be tricky. Very thin paper. I did one that was the map of the world in a office that turned out great. I tacked up a trim border around it that I painted black. That was years ago and still he talks about that wall. 

These pictures remind me one time installing sheets of 54 inch goods in a hotel on a three tier Perry scaffold. Three guys make this all possible.

Great thread!


----------



## Tmrrptr

Boy that sounds like trouble!

"cheap panel murals" with "very thin paper..."

Yikes!


----------



## Joewho

is it possible to mural or paper over textured walls? The texture light, spray/splattered on, no knock down.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Joewho said:


> is it possible to mural or paper over textured walls? The texture light, spray/splattered on, no knock down.


I would say YES. :thumbsup:

...if it's light texture. pole sand, and use suitable sizing.

:jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Joewho said:


> is it possible to mural or paper over textured walls? The texture light, spray/splattered on, no knock down.


Sure. It depends on the depth of the texture, and type of paper to be installed.


----------



## PinnacleResidential

I did one skyline mural in an office building. Very time consuming to make it look perfect. ProWallGuy seems to have the hang of it. Never done anything of that scale but then again, I refuse to even do wallpaper anymore. Too much of an aggrevation for me. I have one guy that gets mad at me all the time for turning down wallcovering work because he loves it. I just get too frustrated too easily.


----------



## wantpjw

i use digital for back ground then with reduced base coat paint over them when dry you can use what ever paints you want oils,acrylics what ever and when your done it looks hand painted ta-da,


----------

